# Problems Pooping



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey all, so as many of you know Moose has had a very stressful time the past few months. I think the stress is finally taking a bit of a toll on him. I noticed a little while ago that Moose was less active than usual, not running on his wheel as much, not eating as often and spending a lot of time staying in his little castle. I've been trying to promote activity with him by taking him out for an hour or two each day and having him wander around on a blanket. I've given him a couple of baths too. A few days ago, about three, I've noticed that his droppings have gone down... he hasn't been pooping as much as he usually does. This morning I came home (after spending the night away) and my mom had told me she didn't see him up at all, I examined his wheel and there were NO droppings. His water looked untouched and his food looked like only a few pieces had been eaten. The last food I saw him eat was a small piece of Shrimp I gave him as a treat and some kibbles later on that night about two days ago.
Today I gave him a bath and let him wander in it for a few minutes to help promote movement which usually pushes the poop out, but nothing happened. A little while later i had my brother hold him while i cleaned the bath out and he pooped a little bit in the blanket he was wrapped up in. It was dark green and had a gummy like texture to it. I remembered once before Moose has a bit of trouble pooping so I gave him a softer diet to make it easier to come out, I just gave him a little bit of scrambled eggs and he mowed it down pretty quickly, he seemed eager to eat. 
Are there any tips you might have to help promote his bowel movements?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Also, here is a video of Moose loving his eggs. You'll see his eyes in this too, briefly. He whistles at one point, enjoying his eggs.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

probiotics! 

i have one guy who has consistent constipation issues. i tried a new probiotics combo & it makes a huge difference for him. i was shocked. i was already using _BeneBac_ but then added in _Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes & Probiotics_. both of these are readily available.

i know adding in extra fiber via veggies & also adding in fat helps my guy as well. you have to be careful with the fat though b/c it can upset their tummies. but a couple bites occasionally can really help. pork fat works really well. & they love it.

one tip my vet just taught me, which is especially helpful if your guy won't eat veggies: add a pinch of plain sugar-free Metamucil to their food. who knew?  i have found it easiest to add into a wet food or sweet potatoes or the like. just make sure it is plain & sugar-free. nothing in there. the kind i have is strictly inulin (the soluble fiber). you do want to start with just a pinch - too much too fast will upset the GI tract.

good luck & i hope he feels better quickly!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I hope Moose feels better soon. Glad you got him to eat something - he looks like he's really enjoying the eggs. Sweet old Moose!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope he gets back to his normal schedule soon. The video was so cute, he really looked like he was enjoying those eggs


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Lat night Moose began to make some noises, it sounded like he was uncomfortable and crying. He's been making the noises all night/morning. This morning I woke up around 6AM and took him out of his cage with a few kibbles and his water, he managed to eat one kibble before I decided to return him to his house. When he got back into his cage he curled behind his wheel and began to cry again. After a few moments he went quiet then I heard *lap lap lap* he was drinking LOTS of water and then scurried into his home. Today I am going to be bringing Moose to the vet to see if there is anything seriously wrong with him, the crying sounds make me think there might be as Moose is generally very quiet. I'll let you know how it goes later on.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor Moose! I just hate the idea of him crying! I'll be thinking of you both all day - please let us know how he does at the vet.
Poor baby!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

please do let us know...sending you lots of good vibes!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Took Moose to the vet, had some X-Rays taken and had him all checked out. Nothing out of the ordinary came up so the doctor took a little bit of blood and sent it out for some testing. In the mean time I have been given some antibiotics to syringe feed him and some soft canned food for him. He doesn't seem fond of the medicine or the canned meat. Last night I gave Moose his first dose of medicine and he began to throw up. It's supposed to be Strawberry flavored but Moose doesn't seem convinced of that :lol: 
This morning I gave him his second dose and he didn't like it but kept it down, THEN HE DRANK A BUNCH OF WATER! Moose trusts me, even when I'm doing something he doesn't like, he knows it's me trying to help him


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor Moose.  

I wish I had something useful to offer...hearing a hedgie cry is one thing I can never hear again.  Thank God he trusts you! At least you can relax a bit.

Snarf still thinks I am trying to kill him by washing his feet. :roll:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your health troubles with Moose  

I'm so glad you took him to the vet and hopefully you'll get some answers soon!

I have a hedgehog who is also having unknown digestive issues. Puff had the green gummy poop for a while (cleared up on Benebac probiotics and Sulcrate - pepto bismol for hedgehogs) but she still isn't pooping very much, just teeny tiny amounts and my vet and I are at a loss why because she's still eating lots. Unfortunately she's older and won't let them take blood or do xrays without anaesthetic and it's too dangerous to put her under anaesthetic at this point, so we can't do any further testing so... If you wouldn't mind letting me know the results if your vet is able to figure out what's going on with Moose, I would appreciate it!!!

Please keep us updated on your little guy! Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Moose Update!

Moose really didn't enjoy his medicine the first couple of days but has grown to tolerate it when I have to give him some. He wouldn't eat his meat the doctor gave us so i mixed some in with a bit of eggs and he ate that, then i gradually phased out the eggs. He now runs out of his house whenever I refill his meat dish because he loves it so much.
He has been running on his wheel, I haven't really seen him on it personally but when I wake up to find it covered in POOP I know he must be up running.

Oh yeah, also, Moose is pooping again!  Its soft right now because of the medicine and soft meat so it's pretty messy but honestly that's the least of my cares. I'm just glad he's getting back to his normal self.

Also, my vet is amazing. since the blood tests came back with nothing found she felt bad charging me for them and has added the $130 it cost to have them done as a credit on my account there that I can use towards my next visit, be it for Moose or Hiccup.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that he is doing better and that the tests came back with good news


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

It's great that Moose is pooping more now! That video of him eating the eggs is too cute  He really is beautiful!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So glad Moose is doing better!! Poor guy's having such a tough time lately. At least he's loved so much!


----------

